# Season edits for '16-'17



## GDimac

Figured I'd start this off. Feel free to post yours, as well.

Here's my humble szn ender for this past winter. Shots from our trip in Whistler, Tremblant and local riding back home in Ontario. Gonna miss it terribly, as always :crying:.

Shout out to @Motogp990 for not only being a patient filmer, but for also being the raddest guide/guru for me and my crew during our time at Whis. And is also now someone I'm happy to call a friend and part of the crew (pardon the sap haha). Can't forget about @F1EA also :nerd:.


*Szn Ender*





*Whis* 
*sorry in advance for the vertical filming, forgot to tell Moto to tape in Landscape haha.










*Links:* *for those not able to watch via Vimeo tags

[ame]https://vimeo.com/210877414[/ame]


[ame]https://vimeo.com/203608798[/ame]


----------



## Argo

Can you post the links too? The vimeo doesnt work in some mobile platforms.


----------



## GDimac

Argo said:


> Can you post the links too? The vimeo doesnt work in some mobile platforms.


kk cool thanks for heads up.


----------



## F1EA

Whuuuuuuuut

Hop on a plane man. We still going


----------



## F1EA

GDimac said:


> *Whis*
> *sorry in advance for the vertical filming, forgot to tell Moto to tape in Landscape haha.


He's fired.


----------



## Rogue

Nice grabs you got going on!


----------



## GDimac

F1EA said:


> Whuuuuuuuut
> 
> Hop on a plane man. We still going





F1EA said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whis*
> *sorry in advance for the vertical filming, forgot to tell Moto to tape in Landscape haha.
> 
> 
> 
> He's fired.
Click to expand...

LOLL. And man, I really wish I could come back esp since you guys are still getting the goods. Told Moto, would love to do a quick impromptu Whis or Mammoth session even for just a couple days. Read on here that Mammoth is open til July?! Makes sense tho esp having such an insane snow yr.



Rogue said:


> Nice grabs you got going on!


Much appreciated. Though couldn't push myself as much as I was planning to this szn esp after partially tearing a tendon in my rotator cuff early in the szn that still hasn't healed. Plus, just hurt my knee last wk on that first jump in the vid, landed weird and hurt the lower part of my knee. Only thing I look forward to in the off szn is my chance to recover a bit lol.


----------



## Rogue

Later on I think I will do an actual season edit and fails edit, but here are two I've made so far this season. High is from my 4th day up (stoked to start out the season strong for Season 6!) Girl PowDer is over two days of pow either in Feb or March, I forget. There is certainly some filler in them, but damn I love watching this once the season is winding down! 

https://vimeo.com/203532627

https://vimeo.com/195911564


----------



## GDimac

Rogue said:


> Later on I think I will do an actual season edit and fails edit, but here are two I've made so far this season. High is from my 4th day up (stoked to start out the season strong for Season 6!) Girl PowDer is over two days of pow either in Feb or March, I forget. There is certainly some filler in them, but damn I love watching this once the season is winding down!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/203532627
> 
> https://vimeo.com/195911564


Awesome edits. Man, the quality of your vids are so good, 4K? The vid editor app on my phone only allows max 720p, even if the footage itself was higher quality .

But ya, just finished chrome casting the vids on my tv, great watch and even better pow slashes. Esp the Girl Pow vid, super sick.The stoke on your face at the end says it all :nerd:. Was hoping to get pow like this when we were in Whis but didn't get lucky with the timing. Where is this btw?


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Rogue said:


> Later on I think I will do an actual season edit and fails edit, but here are two I've made so far this season. High is from my 4th day up (stoked to start out the season strong for Season 6!) Girl PowDer is over two days of pow either in Feb or March, I forget. There is certainly some filler in them, but damn I love watching this once the season is winding down!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/203532627
> 
> https://vimeo.com/195911564


Ha, this put a genuine grin on my face, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

GDimac said:


> LOLL. And man, I really wish I could come back esp since you guys are still getting the goods. Told Moto, would love to do a quick impromptu Whis or Mammoth session even for just a couple days. Read on here that Mammoth is open til July?! Makes sense tho esp having such an insane snow yr.


Well if you keep waiting... it'll be for slush. But still slush is fun.


Cool videos from Rogue. She's always grinning hahah


----------



## GDimac

F1EA said:


> Well if you keep waiting... it'll be for slush. But still slush is fun.
> 
> Cool videos from Rogue. She's always grinning hahah


Tested out my knee today, no where ready yet so my szn is officially over for the year sadly . Gonna start my off szn now to recoup and fully recover, esp since my shoulder tear's still not healed yet either lol.

And ya, loved the edit esp with the M83 track. Can never go wrong with M83.


----------



## Rogue

Thanks guys!! That's all I really ever hope, is people see how much I love being up there!!!
@GDimac It was at Mt.Hood Meadows. I actually film in 1080p 60fps and I code it into 720 to save space and supposedly better upload to vimeo. Yeah, when I put it on my tv one day I was like OMG!!! I couldn't believe the quality even at 720.


----------



## Argo

Rogue said:


> Thanks guys!! That's all I really ever hope, is people see how much I love being up there!!!
> 
> @GDimac It was at Mt.Hood Meadows. I actually film in 1080p 60fps and I code it into 720 to save space and supposedly better upload to vimeo. Yeah, when I put it on my tv one day I was like OMG!!! I couldn't believe the quality even at 720.


I think vimeo has higher quality overall too. I use youtube because it uploads faster and pops up on my smart tv easier.... Its fun watching videos of people you know, yourself and family.


----------



## Phedder

I can't stand filming myself, and I definitely need a longer stick as well. Just threw this together from 2 runs at Lake Louise last month.


----------



## snowangel99

Phedder said:


> I can't stand filming myself, and I definitely need a longer stick as well. Just threw this together from 2 runs at Lake Louise last month.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjNPLGlJwUU&feature=youtu.be


Cool video! Looks super fun and what a gorgeous mountain...weird music though...


----------



## Phedder

LOL! I knew someone would mention the music... I've only got a small selection on this computer and it was the first I tried that almost fit properly length wise. I just like the beat/rhythm. I'm not being all angsty, I swear 0


----------



## F1EA

I hate the selfie sticks but a buddy managed to grab some footy from his helmet while following me a couple weeks ago:
https://instagram.com/p/BSYwthCDDVf/

https://instagram.com/p/BSJ9K2ajkhK/

Im the guy in front. (ie the guy not with the helmet-cam).


----------



## Seppuccu

Rogue said:


> [posted cool clips]


I'll give the first clip an A- for snow quality, an A+ for music choice, and both clips an A+ for your squeaking.  Only problem with your clips is once I see your knees I can't unsee them and I'm having hard noticing anything else.  Let's just say you and me are created quite differently. We like different (as the political slogan in Sweden goes), but my bowlegged knees just go aaaaargh...



snowangel99 said:


> ...weird music though...





Phedder said:


> I'm not being all angsty, I swear 0


What are you guys talking about? It's Drum 'n' Bass - it's party music!


----------



## Rogue

Pretty sure people are posting edits not to be critiqued or judged. It's fair game to be sure, but it's really about enjoying what we shredded this season and sharing the stoke. Post your own shit if you don't like we what we got..or our style


----------



## sabatoa

Phedder said:


> I can't stand filming myself, and I definitely need a longer stick as well. Just threw this together from 2 runs at Lake Louise last month.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjNPLGlJwUU&feature=youtu.be


Drooling over here. fuuuuuuu


----------



## sabatoa

I wish that I had footie. My selfie stick game is weak and thew few times I get to ride good shit I'm alone so... womp.


----------



## chomps1211

sabatoa said:


> I wish that I had footie. My selfie stick game is weak and thew few times I get to ride good shit I'm alone so... womp.


"Ditto"


----------



## sabatoa

ok fuck it. I made these just for myself but I guess I'll share them here. These are horrible, but the music is ok and they are all short videos, so at least it's easy to stomach.

If you like short videos of people just riding normal mellow runs, including kid b-roll footage look here;







This season my old ass decided to get back into jumps after a traumatic crash a few years ago. I was also completely new to park riding so...I'm better at park now than I was when this was made, but it's all I got. So if you like small jumps and shitty grabs along with 50/50 beginner rails then this puppy is for you;


----------



## Seppuccu

Rogue said:


> Pretty sure people are posting edits not to be critiqued or judged. It's fair game to be sure, but it's really about enjoying what we shredded this season and sharing the stoke. Post your own shit if you don't like we what we got..or our style


(If this was a reply to my post I just want to say that I neither critiqued not judged. Not intentionally.)


----------



## F1EA

Rogue said:


> Pretty sure people are posting edits not to be critiqued or judged. It's fair game to be sure, but it's really about enjoying what we shredded this season and sharing the stoke. Post your own shit if you don't like we what we got..or our style


Rogue regulatin'


----------



## GDimac

@sabatoa; Shootings stars by the Bag Raiders?! That song is awesome, got hooked on it from all those viral vids with that theme song.

And those jumps look really fun. Where do you ride?


----------



## sabatoa

GDimac said:


> @sabatoa; Shootings stars by the Bag Raiders?! That song is awesome, got hooked on it from all those viral vids with that theme song.
> 
> And those jumps look really fun. Where do you ride?


Yep, that's the song, I love it. I missed the viral vids though, I gotta go look for them.

I ride in Michigan, this is my "home" resort about 3.5 hours north of where I live. I'm a weekend warrior so I'm there about 3 weekends a month or so. 

This park is called Funland and it's basically their beginner park. It's two lines, each line opens up with two jumps that are mellow 5-footers or so and then a series of 4-5 progressive features that rotate weekly; Ride on boxes, mild gap flat rails, metal tubes, mellow cannons, and an occasional corrugated.

It was perfect for someone like me just starting out.


----------



## BoardieK

Phedder said:


> I can't stand filming myself, and I definitely need a longer stick as well. .....


Need a selfie stick like this guy.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/199528364[/ame]


----------



## basser

F1EA said:


> I hate the selfie sticks but a buddy managed to grab some footy from his helmet while following me a couple weeks ago:
> https://instagram.com/p/BSYwthCDDVf/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BSJ9K2ajkhK/
> 
> Im the guy in front. (ie the guy not with the helmet-cam).


The pants are what give you away


----------



## Phedder

BoardieK said:


> Need a selfie stick like this guy.


Holy moly! That'd be an arm killer for sure, but it does get good shots. One top to bottom I did was 9 minutes and I filmed the whole way, swapping hands and still both arms were dead at the bottom hah.


----------



## F1EA

basser said:


> The pants are what give you away


oh
That too.


----------



## Seppuccu

Here's my shit. Nothing fancy, just two minutes of unedited joy.


----------



## Bertieman

*16-17 edits*

My 4th video! I just hit my 4th year and made this video with my ski buddy. This forum has fueled me for creating this!

https://youtu.be/YLeV7C57J1c


----------



## sabatoa

Great vid Bertie, your park is the next level that I'm aiming for so it was cool to see for me. Nice outtakes lol


----------



## Bertieman

sabatoa said:


> Great vid Bertie, your park is the next level that I'm aiming for so it was cool to see for me. Nice outtakes lol


Thanks for watching man! I couldn't have got half those shots without @SimonBirch ... he was the one in the second blooper going about 35-40 mph and caught the edge lmao! 

I spent my entire second season learning switch, which is advice I got from @SnowDogWax when I met him at jay peak - end of my first season. I tried stepping up (again) to down urban rails and sprained my ankle back in December, which put me out for 7 weeks. It's literally all a head game at this point for tricks


----------



## Scrappy

Here is a video of myself and my group's first trip to Big Sky Montana. If you haven't been I would highly recommend it!

Let me know what you think.


----------



## GDimac

Scrappy said:


> Here is a video of myself and my group's first trip to Big Sky Montana. If you haven't been I would highly recommend it!
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Well put together, you got a lot of drone footy eh? And lol Big Sky should thank you for all the free promo they just got. Looks awesome there. Tho, was expecting more shredding but I'm guessing your vision was to capture the whole experience of a shred trip with the crew, I presume ya?


----------



## ctoma

Scrappy said:


> Here is a video of myself and my group's first trip to Big Sky Montana. If you haven't been I would highly recommend it!
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Very cinematic, I found it enjoyable to watch.

Just my opinion but I agree with GDimac regarding having more shredding in the video, especially more footage of tree runs. The hot tub scenes lacked one essential element... snow bunnies!!! hahahaha...

Great job with the editing and aerial footage, pretty cool perspective.


----------



## Bertieman

@SimonBirch created this video of us. We went to NH for a week - got everything from pow to slush!


----------



## Simon Birch

Was a fun trip minus the sticky spots that just stopped us in our tracks towards the end of the day at Attitash.


----------



## Motogp990

Did a side country lap today at mt. Seymour (local hill) with the gf, f1ea and another buddy.

Vdo of me sending it, going downhill on my split.


----------



## F1EA

You'll be doing backflips in no time


----------



## GDimac

Motogp990 said:


> Did a side country lap today at mt. Seymour (local hill) with the gf, f1ea and another buddy.
> 
> Vdo of me sending it, going downhill on my split.


LOL. Jerry of the day submission?



F1EA said:


> You'll be doing backflips in no time


100% haha


----------



## timmytard

Motogp990 said:


> Did a side country lap today at mt. Seymour (local hill) with the gf, f1ea and another buddy.
> 
> Vdo of me sending it, going downhill on my split.


I'm not 100% sure on this?

But I think you're supposed to ski up & board down:embarrased1:


TT


On a side note.....

Thanks for the invite pfft


----------



## Scrappy

GDimac said:


> Well put together, you got a lot of drone footy eh? And lol Big Sky should thank you for all the free promo they just got. Looks awesome there. Tho, was expecting more shredding but I'm guessing your vision was to capture the whole experience of a shred trip with the crew, I presume ya?


Thanks man, yea I'm getting more into drones so trying to get a chance to incorporate that in! Yea, I'm completely cool promoting them if they are cool with it.....the biggest issue is these resorts would generally frown on drone usage in their areas.

Yes I didn't get quite enough shredding footage so I compressed that a bit. I have been trying to tell the "story" per se, so yes my vision was to convey what snowboard trips entail! I am planning on doing more drone work on the mountain, damn the consequences.

Thanks for your feedback dude


----------



## Scrappy

ctoma said:


> Very cinematic, I found it enjoyable to watch.
> 
> Just my opinion but I agree with GDimac regarding having more shredding in the video, especially more footage of tree runs. The hot tub scenes lacked one essential element... snow bunnies!!! hahahaha...
> 
> Great job with the editing and aerial footage, pretty cool perspective.


Yes I agree with both of you! I realized that when editing, that I didn't have enough "good" footage I wanted to use for actual shredding!

Also, totally agree on the snow bunnies, I am going to try to get that resolved next time around, maybe a guys trip then a coed trip!

Thanks for the feedback dude.


----------



## Motogp990

timmytard said:


> On a side note.....
> 
> Thanks for the invite pfft


The legend always has an open invite


----------



## ek9max

Here's an edit I made from 16-17. 4 years under the belt now and i'm a bit of an older guy.....


----------



## F1EA

Nice.
You guys get really nice dry snow....

So you're old now? hehe you sure have done a lot of "getting older" in the last 9 months


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> Nice.
> You guys get really nice dry snow....
> 
> So you're old now? hehe you sure have done a lot of "getting older" in the last 9 months


Well especially in the last 6 weeks..... 

Although I will tell ya buddy. I still got out 8 times in 4 weeks since she was born.


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Well especially in the last 6 weeks.....
> 
> Although I will tell ya buddy. I still got out 8 times in 4 weeks since she was born.


Wow that's good number! Your wife's a keeper


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well especially in the last 6 weeks.....
> 
> Although I will tell ya buddy. I still got out 8 times in 4 weeks since she was born.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's good number! Your wife's a keeper
Click to expand...


Yessir she is!


----------



## GDimac

*A little edit from our time in Whis*

My cousin-in-law made a little edit of our time in Whistler with some of the clips he and my bro took on their go pros. He happens to also be a really good videographer (he does it for a living lol). 

@F1EA (orange jacket) and @Motogp990 (yellow helmet) make cameos in this vid, as our gurus/guides around Whis. F1 was the guru for the trees while Moto was the open runs specialist. My fiance, bro, cousin-in-law and buddies had an incredible experience thanks to them. We had the raddest of times, and apres-ski eats/chillage was super fun with them as well. Can't wait to go on more shred trips with the Whis homies.

Anyway, feel free to watch the whole vid if you want. It's not too long, and get to see a little bit of my cuz-in-law's work. 
(Shredding starts at 3 mins. And was pleasantly surprised, but thankful when I found out that I was the ender. Starts around the 5:38 min mark ) 

Cheers:nerd:.


Edit:










*Link for those that aren't able to play it via Youtube tags:


----------



## DoubleA

Sharing these if anyone has the patience. 
My technical skills (on the computer and on the hill lol) aren't up to edit standards but this is what coverage I have of my big mountain debut. 

https://vimeo.com/user64434254

2017Red was day 1. Action tapers off at the end as the terrain levels out but just a bit further down the river...







. Rad. 

2017Red2a, b and c is one run top to bottom in deteriorating conditions.


----------



## GDimac

*My bro's edit from our end of szn trip to Tremblant*

Forgot to post this at the end of the past szn. Got me even more excited and uber stoked for the upcoming winter after rewatching this. A fun little edit put together by my bro, of our riding crew during our annual trip we take together to either Tremblant or VT. 

Enjoy, and hope this gets you amped, as well. 
*We all had a good laugh from that funny moment at end of the edit involving my 2 siblings, especially after knowing that they came out of it okay, minus some bruising loll. Was a fun talking point for us on our way back home, that's for sure haha. Just don't mind the ugly laugh though >.





*If Vimeo tag doesn't work:

[ame]https://vimeo.com/209432475[/ame]


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

*'16-'17 edit*

Well it's been awhile since I've posted anything around here since I've been pretty busy with a new job the past 2 years but figured what better way to get back into it than posting my season edit that I've finally gotten finished recently!

I didn't get as much filming done as I would've liked last season but it was still a lot of fun and plan and putting out a lot more content this year so hopefully you guys enjoy it. If you wanna follow my instagram check out @cr0wbaar.


----------



## Seppuccu

Mean park skills, Cr0!


----------

